# Pc "stinkt"



## Zulakis (11. Juli 2010)

Nach ca. 2 Stunden laufzeit stinkt bei mir die ganze luft tierisch nach irgendwelchem pc-fabrik-plastik zeugs. Nein es ist nichts verbrannt, verschmort oder ähnliches  Wenn ich die case fans ausschalte riecht man kaum noch etwas, möcht ich aber logischerweise nicht weil die temps logischerweise dann ins unendliche steigen  Case ist ein Xigmatek Midgard, guter airflow.

Mich interessiert ob ihr schonmal ähnliche Phänomene hattet bzw. wie ihr sie gelöst habt.

Auf Wunsch poste ich auch gerne noch die restliche hardware, denn vll. hab ich ja irgendein teil eingebaut was einfach massiv diesen fabrik-plastik geruch hat.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Whitey (11. Juli 2010)

Ist der PC ganz neu zusammen gebaut oder hast du nur einzelene Komponenten gewechselt?


----------



## Zulakis (11. Juli 2010)

vor 2 monaten frisch zusammengebaut 

ich hatte mich anfangs halt nicht drum gekümmert und dachte das geht weg...aber eben nicht.


----------



## zøtac (11. Juli 2010)

Zulakis schrieb:


> vor 2 monaten frisch zusammengebaut
> 
> ich hatte mich anfangs halt nicht drum gekümmert und dachte das geht weg...aber eben nicht.


Das ist wie bei nem neuen Auto, das riecht auch ne weile nach ... "neuem Auto", is so nen Industrie geruch wegen den ganzen Chemikalien, Kunststoffen usw.


----------



## Whitey (11. Juli 2010)

Ich denke das es wie du schon vermutet hast ein einzelner Komponent ist der diesen Geruch abgibt, um sicher zusein würde ich den PC einmal auf machen und die einzelnen Komponenten abriechen, denn wenn es wirklich so aufdringlich aus dem PC stinkt, wird der übeltäter leicht zuorten sein. Ich glaube aber früher oder später wird dieser Komponent aufhören zustinken, falls nicht kannst du ihn immer noch verkaufen und dir einen neuen kaufen, falls es dich wirklich so stört.


----------



## Zulakis (11. Juli 2010)

ich hätte da eine vermutung...mein coolermaster silent
pro m 500w..das roch schon als es aus der verpackung kam so derb nach irgendwelchen chemikalien. hat da schonmal jemand ähnliche probleme mit gehabt?


----------



## zøtac (11. Juli 2010)

evtl. den Lüfter ausm NT ausbauen und mit Parfüm besprühen, um so heisser das NT wird um so mehr Duftet dein PC, - wie währs?


----------



## Hippocampus (11. Juli 2010)

Oder zum Übergang nen Duftbäumchen ins Case hängen...

Bis der Chemikaliengestank weg ist.


----------



## nyso (11. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht die Plastikschutzfolie am CPU-Kühler vergessen?
Das könnte stinken.


----------



## flashdanc3 (11. Juli 2010)

vielleicht liegt auch ein totes tier drin?!^^


----------



## NCphalon (11. Juli 2010)

Mein CPU Lüfter hat neulich ne Motte "gefressen"... hoffentlich fängt die net an zu stinken


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juli 2010)

Also ich rate dir mal Prime95 oder Furmark oder beides laufen zu lassen das dein Netzteil mal ordentlich heiß wird, dann müssten die Düfter schneller verschwinden. Ist aber das erste mal das ich von sowas höre, wenns nicht weg geht würd ich die RMA in anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Chimera (11. Juli 2010)

Der Gestank stammt wohl vom Midgard selbst, denn meins riecht auch stark nach Kunststoff. Fällt speziell dann stark auf, wenn man die Lüfter am Deckel an hat und die Luft nach oben steigt. Ist aber nicht soooooo penetrant, dass es einem gleich übel wird. Mein Asgard hat die ersten 5-6 Monate auch so gerochen, jetzt ist es aber gut. Wird wohl beim Midgard auch der Fall sein, wobei es ja mehr Kunststoffteile als das Asgard hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juli 2010)

Dann kommt der Geruch von den Weichmachern die im Plastik (Kunststoff) enthalten sind. Gesund hört sich das aber nicht an, mich würd schon interrisieren ob da irgentwelche Grenzwerte überschritten werden.


----------



## Zulakis (11. Juli 2010)

ich werd heute mal 10 stunden lang prime laufen lassen und dann berichten.


----------



## prost (11. Juli 2010)

Hatte das mal bei meinem alten sharkoon rebel 9. Nie wieder billig-Gehäuse. Zum glück wars dann nach 6 wochen oder so weg..


----------



## Rammstein (11. Juli 2010)

Hab mir vor paar tagen neue lüfter geholt, die haben auch schon gestunken wie bär als ich se aus der folie gezogen hab xD Aber wird schon mit jedem tag besser ^^


----------



## schlappe89 (11. Juli 2010)

Hatte noch nie solche Probleme, vielleicht baut mein Zimmer (ja es lebt!) einen Gegengestank auf.
Lieber ein paar Euronen mehr für Lian Li oder Silverstone die haben fast kein Plastik und wenn dan riecht es nicht


----------



## Zulakis (11. Juli 2010)

45 minuten lang furmark + prime = schon ziemlicher gestank

aber das midgard hat soweit ich das sehe auch nicht so viel plastik.


----------



## Rammstein (11. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht mal nen kübel wasser drüber ^^ Aber net das des teil echt am schmoren ist, bei dem wetter würd mich das net wundern


----------



## Zulakis (11. Juli 2010)

naja heute isses ja noch recht erträglich, hier in hamburg ist es ziemlich wolkig. die letzten tage waren aber schon krass mit bis zu 45° in der sonne bzw. 60-70° im auto ohne klimaanlage  

stinken tut das ganze aber ja schon seitdem ich den pc habe, und da war noch ziemlicher winter 

zwischenstand 1:05h: bestialischer gestank breitet sich bis auf den flur aus, was ein glück das ich heuschnupfen hab


----------



## Rammstein (11. Juli 2010)

Dann wirds vielleicht doch mal zeit für mission duftbäumchen


----------



## Zulakis (11. Juli 2010)

2:20 um und es stinkt wirklich super schlimm. ich werde gleich mal schauen ob irgendein teil im rechner besonders "geruchsabsondernd" ist. und nein ich werde mir keinen duftbaum in den pc stecken lol


----------



## Rammstein (11. Juli 2010)

haha xD Ja mal seitenteil runter und nase rein ^^


----------



## Zulakis (11. Juli 2010)

hmm ich hab mal alles abgerochen und vorne beim lüfter stank es ganz besonders, hdd rausgenommen, fehlanzeige. scheint also der front fan zu sein o.o ist sowas normal? sind die ganz normalen mitgelieferten xigmatek lüfter.


----------



## Rammstein (11. Juli 2010)

Na wie ich vorhin schonmal iwo geschrieben hab, hatte ich vor paar tagen 3 140er lüfter von sharkoon geliefert bekommen, die haben auch gestunken wie sau ^^ Was vermutlich an den 70 grad im DHL wagen lag in verbindung mit der folie xD Aber das die teile solange stinken is komisch, bei mir ists jetzt fast weg


----------



## Zulakis (11. Juli 2010)

ich hab mal den lüfter ausgebaut und der motor stinkt wirklich total. hmm, ich denk mal da kann ich nicht wirklich was machen, außer noch stundenlang auslüften, aber ob das was bringt...


----------



## STSLeon (11. Juli 2010)

Raus damit und dann nochmal testen. Andere Lüfter kosten auch nur 10€ und somit nicht die Welt.


----------



## Rammstein (11. Juli 2010)

Ja ^^ Die mitgelieferten sind meist eh nicht die beste wahl


----------



## Zulakis (11. Juli 2010)

wie raus damit? aber ich mag meine lüfter, die sind hübsch und leise :> (und stinken) und hab auch nicht großartig lust für 20€ neue lüfter zu kaufen, erstrecht nicht wenn das case incl. lüfter 50€ gekostet hat..


----------



## Rammstein (11. Juli 2010)

Na er meint jetzt mal ohne diesen lüfter laufen lassen, wenns net grad der CPU lüfter war xD Um sicher zu sein das nix anderes mehr stinkt


----------



## NCphalon (11. Juli 2010)

Die mitgelieferten Xigmatek Lüfter sin auch irgendwie minderwertiger als die die ma separat kaufen kann. Meine eiern z.B. sehr stark. Aber dass das so stinkt is mir auch neu, wenn das wirklich nur der Frontlüfter is, kannste ihn ja mal an 12V und aus dem Fenster hängen, vllt hat er dann nach en par Tagen ausgestunken.


----------



## Lesso (11. Juli 2010)

Gute, bei einem PC hatte ich das noch nicht. Aber sonst hab ich das sehr oft.
Haste mal versucht den Geruch zu lokalisieren?
Also du musste ja ungefähr riechen können aus welcher Ecke des Gehäuses der Geruch stammt.

Zuletzt hatte ich sowas bei einem Sandwitch Toaster.
3 Mal benutzt, und danach gut durchgelüftet, jetzt riecht er nach garnix mehr.

Sicher das du nicht die Sandwitch-Toast-Funktion angelassen hast.
is doch jetzt bei fast jeder modernen graka seriell dabei (siehe GTX480, mit der kann man sogar problemlos Eier braten)


----------



## fpsJunkie (11. Juli 2010)

Ich habe auch Lüfter in meinem PC die ich Anfangs mit 12V betrieben habe, da stanken sie auch wirklich ekelhaft.
Jetzt habe ich mir eine Lüftersteuerung gekauft die max. 11V zulässt und der Gestank ist weg!


----------



## Bruce112 (11. Juli 2010)

vieleicht hast du irgendwo in deiner zimmer faule eier rumliegen .


----------



## Lesso (11. Juli 2010)

PC-freak schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Lüfter in meinem PC die ich Anfangs mit 12V betrieben habe, da stanken sie auch wirklich ekelhaft.
> Jetzt habe ich mir eine Lüftersteuerung gekauft die max. 11V zulässt und der Gestank ist weg!



Ist zwar merkwürdig, falls die Lüfter tatsächlich für 12V ausgelegt waren, aber okay.
Nur denke ich kaum, dass er seine Teile runter Takten wird nur damit der Gestank aufhört.
Ich meine, man kauft sich doch nicht Hardware um sie dann schlechter zu machen als sie eigentlich ist.


----------



## moe (11. Juli 2010)

hast du son netzgerät zu hause, bei dem man die spannung verändern kann?
wenn ja, dann probier mal aus, ab welcher spannung der anfängt zu stinken, evtl wär dann ne lüftersteuerung sinnvoll, wenn du schon keine neuen lüffis kaufen willst.

alternativ könntest du den front lüfter auch mit "speedfan" runterregeln.


----------



## Rocksteak (11. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch das Midgard, und es lag zwar in den ersten paar wochen ein leicht "süßlicher" Geruch in der Luft, aber das ist nun nichtmehr so, ich kann auch dein Problem, dass die Lüfter stinken garnicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (11. Juli 2010)

Bei mir stank der PC bislang nur 2-mal. Einmal ist mir vor ein paar Jahren der Brenner abgeraucht (wörtlich genommen) und vor kurzem wollte ich mir einen Xigmatek Midgard holen. Der stank so ekelhaft nach Schokolade, ich vermute bis heute, dass das ein Rückläufer war, den irgendein fetter Nerd mit Schokoladen-verschmierten Fingern angetatscht hat und dann wieder zurückgeschickt hat.

Hätte ich den Midgard also nicht aufgrund des stinkenden Schokoladenduftes zurückgeschickt, hätte ich mich jetzt auf die Suche nach anderen Duftquellen machen können. 

Wenn's der Lüfter oder die Lüftersteuerung ist, musst du halt den Lüfter oder die Lüftersteuerung austauschen... Oder du erträgst den Gestank...


----------



## fpsJunkie (11. Juli 2010)

Der Gestank wird schon irgendwann aufhören, wenn du keine Kopfschmerzen oder sonst was bekommts isses doch wuäst.


----------



## Zulakis (11. Juli 2010)

lüftersteuerung hab ich schon dran. stinken auch bei niedriger einstellung - allerdings weniger.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (11. Juli 2010)

Rocksteak schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das Midgard, und es lag zwar in den ersten paar wochen ein leicht "süßlicher" Geruch in der Luft, aber das ist nun nichtmehr so, ich kann auch dein Problem, dass die Lüfter stinken garnicht nachvollziehen.


lol, das glaub ich jetzt nicht 
Das heißt ja, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, bei dem der Midgard süßlich/schokoladig gestunken hat!? 
Falls das Standard ist, warum steht das nicht in der Feature-Liste? 
Hatte ich auch vorher noch nie in einem Review-Bericht gelesen, deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das ungewöhnlich ist.


----------



## moe (11. Juli 2010)

Zulakis schrieb:


> lüftersteuerung hab ich schon dran. stinken auch bei niedriger einstellung - allerdings weniger.



na dann raus damit, hilft ja doch nichts. zehn euronen für nen neuen lüffi wirst ja übrig haben.


----------

